# New Mice!



## EmtheFishLady (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok, so I got 4 new girlies today. 4 satins.

Anneliese, I'm thinking she's maybe a Fawn or Champagne Satin.

















Dabria, the fox I mentioned. She looks to be a longhaired-ish? Satin Silver Fox?








Her Belly:









Gisselle, Littermate of Dabria

















Glenda


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd love to see better pictures of these meeces. Especially the longhaired champagne or silver or what ever it is.


----------



## EmtheFishLady (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm trying! :lol:

The biggest problem is they aren't tame one single bit. ESPECIALLY Dabria. so that makes it hard to get them to stay still long enough to do anything.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

isn't Dabria a tan rather than a fox? fox is white belly and tan is.. well, tan belly haha


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

yes that looks like a tan foxes have a white ish looking belly


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd say the top one is a recessive yellow, since you (in the US) don't have the right gene for what UK fanciers call fawn except in the hands of a very few show breeders who imported it with my help. The others look dove and dove tan to me, though genetically they could be silver (PE blue) or dove (PE black).


----------

